# The move begins... My journey so far



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all... First off if it wasn't for this forum I would have been very lost during my NZ resident process. I got accepted and resident visas back on Sept 2014..we are now planning on Auckland in late June once kids finish school. 

Why Auckland? Since spouse and I are university professors Auckland has a good amount if colleges and unis so higher possibility. 

Have we found a job yet? No. It's just extra hard when you're not in the country. 

Schools? Wow !!! have we researched and even called some random high schools to be sure the transition would be smooth since my kids are in a 12year US system. 

Living? Wevv narrowed down Asef on Google Maps in auckland and gave seen the outrageous prices. Typically just to move in a 3bed 2bath in Auck would be about $7000, includes deposit, letting fees etcc... 

Car? We've decided to rent one upon arrival. 

Temp accomodation? Anything in the cente to reduce comutting. 

Shopping? I've already started my NZ luggage. 
Buying stuff on sale like sportswear (adidas etc..)
Shoes, towels, way cheaper here. 

Ideas of actual prices in NZ? Go to the Warehouse website, gives you an idea of typical houseware and stuff. Plus I've downloaded the Groupon for NZ, to get a feel of any deals. 


Problems so far? Just where will we live since it depends on job. Plus we want to enroll kids in schools direct in July since in NZ thas the middle of school year (but my kids summer off ). I need the kids to get a feel and used to the school, which also depends on where you live since schools admit based on where you live. 


I'm not there yet, it's a life changing move and we have to calculate things carefully. 
My advise... Research research research. 

I've watched videos on YouTube of Auckland, schools, events. I read newspapers online of NZ.

If anyone has an further input please do.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi I also got accepted resident visa as of yesterday. ,family of 5, and making the move in few weeks very worrying I must say with 3young kids and low funds starting off, but partner going straight into work, while I go house hunting with the kids,
Im going to wait till there to look into primary schools cause I need to base it on were we get a house, hopefully north shore auckland, 
I heard the bus is expensive going anywhere, so I dread getting around, 
So thats were we are,
Happy packing everyone


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

michellelouise28 said:


> Hi I also got accepted resident visa as of yesterday. ,family of 5, and making the move in few weeks very worrying I must say with 3young kids and low funds starting off, but partner going straight into work, while I go house hunting with the kids, Im going to wait till there to look into primary schools cause I need to base it on were we get a house, hopefully north shore auckland, I heard the bus is expensive going anywhere, so I dread getting around, So thats were we are, Happy packing everyone


Congrats!! I wish we could have went shortly after we got accepted. But as you said it is worrying to start a new life in a new country. But it's great that there's a job waiting there, so don't worry too much about starting with low funds  I researched north shore is quite pricey but really pretty , schools I heard are the easiest once you have a home. I search a website called .. Ummm.. Realestate.nz or google rent in New Zealand and go to all those sites. 
It will all fall into place. 
please let me know how house hunting goes, since I'll be doing the same upon arrival. PM me. 

Good luck and happy packing!!


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks, have you tried trade me the only thing is you can't contact them bout any house untill your in nz, but you can with real estate, 
Im looking into long term holiday rentals as there furnished and ment to be in better shape, but you do pay more, dont no the best sites to search though, I feel theres not enough hours in the day to get everything done but like you said it will all fall into place, 
Its very exciting I must say,
Best of luck on your adventure


----------

